# Tiger Shrimp, any advice?



## sciencefiction (26 Apr 2014)

Does anyone any tiger shrimp variety such as the Blue Tiger or the ordinary ones as in the links below?

http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue Tiger Shrimp.html
http://www.planetinverts.com/Tiger Shrimp.html

Are they much more difficult than cherry shrimp varieties? Any tips for keeping them?

I have hard water so just interested in adding a different species, reading they prefer hard water if I am not mistaken.

My tap water is:
TDS 265-300
Gh-12
Kh-8
Ph-7.4


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Apr 2014)

I believe they need similar parameters to crs/cbs
http://www.planetinverts.com/breeding softwater shrimp by kenshin.html


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks OllieNZ.

I am a bit confused with the requirements because the Black Tigers below need hard water and it says they can't be housed together with crs

http://www.planetinverts.com/Black Tiger Shrimp.html


----------



## Lindy (27 Apr 2014)

Tigers and crs will breed together


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2014)

I don't have crs. I have cherry shrimp so no worries in that department.


----------



## Lindy (27 Apr 2014)

They also want a higher ph than crs to do well but can cope with lower ph.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks Ldcgroomer.

So I am still not sure, can they live in my water I wonder? Mine is certainly not soft to be honest.


----------



## Lindy (27 Apr 2014)

Theres a guy on here that breeds all kinds of shrimp inc tigers of various colours. I know he keeps them(tigers) at tds 150, gh 6-10, kh 4, ph 7.2


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks mate. Maybe my water will be a bit too harsh on them.


----------

